# Specialized Roubaix Expert vs Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 ???



## tooomey (May 13, 2012)

Specialized Roubaix Expert vs Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 ??? Which would you pick and why? It seems the Cannondale has more to offer for the price??? Rims are better and lighter, Crank lighter, Cheaper!


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well from talking with local LBS's that deal with Cannondale they hate it. They sell their stuff because it sells but the customer service has gone down hill big time since they got bought. 

Velo in their June 2011 issue used their new bike test method which included lab work to determine stiffness and eliminating vertical vibration. Specialized won both.

The Cannondale is not a bad bike, don't get me wrong. It beat out the Bianchi Infinito in the same test. That said more stiffness (better power to the road) plus more comfort and netter customer service would make me say Specialized.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd go the other way from what I have heard. Specialized has much worse customer service than Cannondale.

At the end of the day... I'd go for a custom steel or ti build. All built in America, just for you. What's not to like?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

You pay a 10% premium to buy Specialized brand. I just purchased a Synapse Carbon 3 and I like it. Of course, any carbon bike would compare favorably to a 10 year old aluminum Trek with boat anchor wheels. I test rode Trek Madone 5.2 (that would have been my second choice) and Felt Z4. I prefer that a bike look like a bike and the zertz inserts are ugly. I didn't test ride the Roubaix. I also didn't test ride the Giant competitor, Defy Advanced 1.

You won't go wrong with either of the two bikes. Ride them and select the one that has the better fit or appeals to you.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

gordy748 said:


> I'd go the other way from what I have heard. Specialized has much worse customer service than Cannondale.
> 
> At the end of the day... I'd go for a custom steel or ti build. All built in America, just for you. What's not to like?


Sorry, but neither of those is going to be in the price range of the bikes the OP listed. The "frame" will be built in America, but the rest of the components will not be American.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

gordy748 said:


> I'd go the other way from what I have heard. Specialized has much worse customer service than Cannondale.
> 
> At the end of the day... I'd go for a custom steel or ti build. All built in America, just for you. What's not to like?


I can honestly say I have never heard a shop complain about Specialized customer service. They have issue with the pissing match Specialized and Trek reps are in. They both try to make you pick one or th other. Call Cannondale though about ordering parts to rebuild a lefty fork. Good luck on that one.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

I looked hard at both of these bikes when I was making my purchase. I liked the SL3 hands down. Climbed better, quicker to speed and easier to maintain, very smooth ride, and I fit into cockpit area perfectly. Friend looked at the same bikes when making his purchase, though his funding more limited so he was looking at carbon synapse 5 and Roubaix elite, and he liked the fit and ride of the synapse and that is what he bought. Both great bikes, we all just have different priorities when it comes to bike characteristics...ride them and pick the one you feel best on...can't go wrong. My preference is the SL3 Roubaix ... Very nice frame.


----------



## Supinator (May 12, 2012)

*Both nice bikes*

I have researched both bikes and for a while was leaning more toward the Roubaix after reading the recent Velo review that put the Roubaix in first place, even measuring the stiffness with machinery as well as taking it on rides. 
I wish the color choices were better.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rode a Specialized Tarmac across Florida - hated every pedal stroke. Matching the geometry with your riding style much more important than who builds it IMO. 

I went custom Ti - built to my riding style and measurements - best decision I could have made, but I am older now and wanted a more relaxed geo/fit. Unless you experience catastrophic conditions you'll likely never deal with either company, so their cs reputation is a moot point to me. The LBS you buy from though - that could sway me one way or another. Iam blessed to have a great shop with great guys owning and running it - that will bring me back every day & if I ever do but another bike to compliment my Moots, I'll go back to these guys and buy one of their brands - they earned it.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Neither...I chose between these two and a Giant Defy advanced and the Giant won easily. For the same price point you get a better frame, stiffer in the head tube and bottom bracket and better components. Specialized should stop milking the SL 2 frames. It did not give me the snappy, light, yet comfortable feel I was looking for. The Giant did. The Synapse is so focused on comfort that it feels sluggish to me. My other bike is a Moots so I wanted a carbon bike to compliment it.


----------



## maggie198 (Apr 23, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> Neither...I chose between these two and a Giant Defy advanced and the Giant won easily. For the same price point you get a better frame, stiffer in the head tube and bottom bracket and better components. Specialized should stop milking the SL 2 frames. It did not give me the snappy, light, yet comfortable feel I was looking for. The Giant did. The Synapse is so focused on comfort that it feels sluggish to me. My other bike is a Moots so I wanted a carbon bike to compliment it.


When I first started trying carbon frame road bikes I really liked the Synapse. But after trying a bunch of other cf bikes I bought the Roubaix. It was exactly what I was looking for. When I had tried the Synapse again during my test rides it DID feel sluggish to me too. The Roubaix is silky smooth, yet still lively.

The Giant Defy gets very good reviews too. Go with the one you're most comfortable on.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a big guy so YMMV but the Roubaix felt a little slow and sluggish to me and the Giant just kicked ass. Not a bit of flex yet comfortable and takes a line like its on rails. Better spec for the price point too where Specialized cheap's out on some components.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

Darwin...at you price point you should have tested the SL3 frame. Stiffer than SL2 and i am sure you will find it just as stiff as the Giant Advanced...Roubaix SL3 frame is a fantastic frame. It is also a smoother ride than the Giant I found and a lighter bike which I noticed on climbs. As far as cheap components I believe you will find certain things on bikes are generally changed for preference and that is where the companies try to save with less expensive componets..wheels, seats, etc...Giant has never been any different in this arena. However, i have found that usually specialized parts are very durable and pretty decent...even there seats which are usually cheap on most bikes. It is dependent on price point I guess as you wont find much cheaply spec'd on a s-works but will on an entry level carbon or aluminum Tarmac or Roubaix bike.

The intent here is not to discredit your selection of the Giant Advanced...just noting you should have compared your selection to the SL3 frame for the price point of the Giant Advanced...wife was riding several bikes and went back and forth between Roubaix, advanced and CR1...she opted for the ride of the Bianchi Infinito...so, to the OP it is largely due to personal preference and what we rank as the most important characteristics of the bike...she wanted stiffness and ride quality and Infinito was what she preferred...she felt she fit in the cockpit of the Infinito the best...i wanted a comfortable, stiff climber...got everything i wanted and more with a SL3 Roubaix. I know of a couple people that have rode the Cannondale Synapse and walked away with it...you have to ride and see what you like. I will be honest with you...try the supersix in 105 or apex if your budget is limited...if your budgeted is not limited look at the better spec'd model or even the supersix evo. That frame is awesome as well and very comfortable for not being labeled an endurance bike...very smooth ride. If i was looking for a new bike that bike would definitely be on my short list. 

Darwin the Giant Advanced is a sweet bike and sure you will enjoy for many years...Giant has always made a good bike...OP, get out and ride them all...you will know what you want when you ride it.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I rode an SL 2, the SL 3, and the SL 3 Pro. The SL 3 Pro was the only one that matched the Giant Defy Frame for stiffness and comfortand was a much more expensive bike. I bought a 21012 full Ultegra Giant for $2595 which was far less than any of the Specialized bikes. Retail on the Giant was $3050. Giants 2012 frames feature a monster head and down tube and a new carbon lay. Really impressive frames.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

SL3 and SL3 Pro all the same frame...the difference in wheels could have been a player on why you may have felt one was stiffer than the other. Sorry about the confusion on the price point as i thought you were talking about the Giant Defy Advanced ... the bike your referencing is the Giant Defy Composite I believe...or at least when we were riding them that is what the LBS was informing us. Giants naming confuses me from time to time. From my experiences the Defy Composite is a very well rounded bike...one of the best values i think that is out there now that Giant is marketing the Defy Advanced...mags love them. Had two day opportunity on that bike and it did everything well...comfy, handling and stiff. I chose the SL3 Roubaix because around here we get good deals on them (2800) and my experiences was on the climbs it was stiffer and more efficient and I just seemed to fit into it better. Again, great purchase and great bike...with quality of bikes out there now i honestly think OP has several outstanding choices to chose from. As we have shown in just our few emails personal preference and perception weighs heavily...got to ride them an see for self. If it was me and i was limited to 2500 or less I would pursue CR1, Infinito (got new fondness after riding this weekend), or the lower spec'd supersix...but that is just me.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Nope. The SL 3 does not have Specialized version of BB 30 while the SL 3 Pro does. I have the 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 2 which has their new frame. The composite is Giants old frame now found on lower specced bikes.

This is the SL 3 Pro I rode which retails for $5500. It has 
Specialized Bicycle Components

I also rode this SL 3 which does not have Specialized's version of BB30. It uses an Ultegra crank which does not work with their stiffer bottom bracket.
Specialized Bicycle Components

Finally I rode this SL 2 which was a really disappointing frame and wheels for someone looking for a carbon ride coming from titanium.
Specialized Bicycle Components

I expected from the start to end up with some form of Roubaix and only rode the Cannondale and Giant to try a few other bikes. But the Giant was unbeatable in this price range for frame and components.

Here is my review of the Defy Advanced 2 with comparison of the Roubaix and Synapse.
Giant Defy Advanced 2 Road Bike Reviews

Submitted by darwinosx a Recreational Rider

Date Reviewed: May 24, 2012

Strengths: Very strong, stiff but comfortable frame. Excellent value. Quality components with no skimping or downgrades like some other companies.

Weaknesses: An endurance bike should have 25c tires not 23's. 18/24 spoke wheels aren't strong enough for bigger riders.

Bottom Line: 
This is a review of the 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 2. 
I'm 52 and have been riding high end road bikes for 35+ years. Most recently titanium in the form of a Moots Vamoots and prior to that a Litespeed Vortex. I haven't had a carbon bike since the Trek 2500 in 1988. I also looked at several versions of the Specialized Roubaix and the Cannondale Synapse as i was looking for a higher head tube and slightly relaxed angles. The Synapse was out of the running immediately. It focuses on comfort above all else and I wanted a stiff but comfortable frame. Cannondale also cheaps out on some components in this price range and was more expensive than the Giant. 
I also rode the Specialized SL2, SL 3 and SL 3 Pro. Specialized needs to retire the SL 2 and stop milking it. Maybe next year they will and have the SL 3 and SL 3 Pro instead plus the SL 4. The SL 2 did not give me what I wanted from a carbon frame at all. Not that stiff and not that comfortable plus it is hundreds more than the Giant. The SL 3 was better but you have to go to the SL 3 Pro to get the same stiffness and comfort as the Giant frame. They are also much more expensive. I really expected I would be getting a Roubaix but the Giant blows it away. 
Retail on this bike is $3050 which is a great deal compared to similar frame and speed bikes. It is also full Ultegra not some lower specced or cheesy components that others sneak on their bikes. You can can see that since Giant builds their own frames they are able to offer a better frame and components at a lower price than the others. I bought it for $2595! Amazing deal. 
The huge head and down tube provide great stiffness and a connected direct feeling that provide amazing handling and stiffness. But it is also a comfortable bike. Really a joy to ride and and encourages hard riding. Fantastic up hills. 
I replaced the stock Giant wheels with Velocity Deep V rims with Ultegra hubs that I had built up. It comes with DT Swiss designed hubs and wheels but 18/24 spoke is probably not strong enough for a big guy like me. It also comes with Giant 23c tires that I think are made by Kenda that I replaced with Continental GP4000s 25c tires. Great grippy tires and very strong wheels. I sold the Giant wheels on Craigslist to someone who can better use them. I think they are very nice wheels that can also be run tubeless but at 6' 3" and 260 lbs they made me nervous. 
So great ride, very responsive, on first ride I was swooping down steep and twisty descents with confidence. Loving this bike!

And pictures of the bike.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

Again, nice bike and my intent wasnt to hijack the thread and get into a only one true bike pissing match. I have a S-Works SL3 with a Ultegra crank...sponsored racer for local LBS creams over it and the ride...if not sponsored by ...wont say...he said he would be all over the S-Works...so dont know if the ultregra not working with a stiffer bottom bracket is absolutely correct...seems to work fairly well in this scenario...I really like shimino cranks over others which I have experience (FSA and SRAM). If i seemed to come off smug or anti Giant wasnt my point. My point was that we all place higher emphasis on different bike characteristics...it is personalized and individual just like we are..I did miss the bottom bracket issue on the Roubaix...good point...didnt notice it in the rides. Your opinion above, though well researched is your opinion...mine was totally different and the OPs probably different than ours. What type of rider/riding weights heavily in a bike purchase, rider weight, flexibility, aggressive, laid back, combination, climbing, flats etc all comes into play on what specifically we like about a bike. That Giant Advanced did nothing for me when i rode it...in fact when Giant dealer opted to give me demo over the two day weekend, i took the composite over that one...advanced seemed heavy and didnt really offer anything over the composite...again i think the composite is a very well rounded bike...hence maybe additional weight (perceived) of the advance relates to stiffness or just distribution of the weight made it feel heavy to me and maybe appreciated by a heavier rider...but unless your a bigger guy does the weight really pay of for slightly bit more stiffness...if your a lighter person you wouldn't notice the stiffness as much as the bike weight...and to be honest i took out the SL3 expert and thought it was stiffer than both in the area i rode it. But again that was my preference and experience...riding back to back with Cervelo and not a Giant. So my point was different strokes for different folks...the OP needs to ride and see what one fits him the best and which characteristics he likes. I do agree with you, he should give the Giant a look as well, along with Scott, Bianchi and several others. If you are going to put miles on the bike take your time and truly get one that fits your make-up...it will motivate you to ride more. I can give you a ton of stories from people in our riding club to family members who went out to purchase bikes and each one practically chose something different and swears by their purchase. I dont have 25 years of experience or ride a Moots...i actually have a soft spot for Lynskeys...I converted from atv racing to bikes about 6/7 years ago when i no longer could race ATVs due to health issues (surgeries)...but took my time, researched, and rode...wether i got a free demo or paid 35 bucks...i rode and rode and rode and can tell you for what i felt from the rides and the characteristics I was after i got exactly what i wanted in the SL3 Roubaix. A prime example of different wants in a bike and the fact the older model Roubaixs may not be as dead as you may believe...was my daughter...her B-Day and she has gotten into road cycling from mountain biking. We offered her any new bike she wanted for her gift...after riding a ton of bikes she wanted my 2008 Roubaix Expert...the Defy composite was actually close second...I asked her why she didnt want a new one...she said to her there wasnt a smoothier ride out there new or old and she wanted milage and not speed...this sat well for me as i had no problem giving that to her and going out and getting me a new one . 

One other thing...people like to bash Specialized...I got the 2012 Roubaix expert and it had blemish on the varnish...bike shop i bought it from said it was cosmetic and did not interfere with performance and to put fingernail polish over it...another shop who was adjusting sons bike heard and said specialized wont accept that bring it to them...they called specialized and was informed they would replace with a SL3 Pro Frameset...I did not like the grey replacement frame and they sent an S-Works yellow and black...wicked wicked frame. So OP, if you definitely cant decide between two bikes then go with the bike at the shop your most comfortable with and you know will take care of you...and dont worry about bike brands being to big for quality service...especially specialized.

Darwin...again nice bike. I had to check the website as our Giant dealer was throwing out numbers of 3500-3600 for the advanced...but you did get a killer deal on that bike and i did see where they do have an ultegra spec for 3k...good deal. When i replaced my 2008 Roubaix I was actually going after a Cervelo and not a Roubaix when i made my purchase...i had rode several bikes (giant, cannondale, look, etc) and liked the Cervelo...did not ride the Roubaix...but the bike shop sales person informed me that if i wanted a stiff, comfortable ride I had to look at the SL3 expert (which they sold as well) as he stated they were far more racer then the 2008 i was replacing. After riding both extensively i agreed I liked the SL3 ride and it did get to speed and maintain it better...did like the responsive handling of the 2012 Cervelo though...handled very similar to the Scott...wasnt spec'd that great. Again, different strokes as i know several people on this forum has chose Cervelo over other models.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I was not under the impression it was a pissing match. Just describing what I chose and why after thinking I would get some form of Roubaix. There are major differences over the Giant Composite from the Advanced. Not just the carbon fiber but the layup and most importantly the head tube, bottom bracket, and seat stays. It's a very different frame similar to the differences between an SL 2 and an SL 3 Pro. You will feel it from a ride. I'm sure the Advanced is not heavier than the Composite and any minute difference would not be apparent to anyone. Shimano does not make a crank for BB 30 or Specialized version of BB 30 which is why the SL 3 Pro which does have that comes with a non-Shimano crank.
I really do think Specialized needs to make their lowest level frame the SL 3 and push the SL 3 Pro and SL 4 down the price range. I'm guessing they will do that this year.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

This may be a little off track, and if the geometry isn't what you are looking for then take it as a grain of salt.

When I was looking for my road bike, I didn't shy away from any options Full race or performance comfort.
I looked at the offerings from:
Scott (R3 and CR-1)
Felt (F3 and AR-3)
Specialized (Tarmac SL3 and Roubiux SL3 based models)
Trek Madone (5.2 and 5.5)
Giant (TCR Adv and Defy Adv)
C'dale (SSix and Synapse..previously owned since 07)

The bike that actually surprised me the most was the Felt F3. It was so buttery smooth over everything..it was definitely the most memorable bike I rode for ride quality. It however was not the bike I chose. I ended up with the Cervelo S2 since I wanted something that was a little better sprinter, gave me an aero advantage (since most of my training rides would be solo) and the resale value later on. The other reasons were Cervelo's crash replacement warranty (Specialized's are garbage) and I could get the flip post, and re-fit for a tri-bike (2 in 1). In the end, the Cervelo was the right bike for me, but man was that Felt F3 an amazing ride! Even a year later I remember how buttery smooth that bike was..and how nothing else was like it.


----------



## Blowingsky (May 24, 2012)

I just bought a new 2012 Roubaix Expert. It's my first full carbon bike. Don't know the Cannondale, but the Expert is a really nice mix of lightweight and rock solid. I love how it climbs and going down hill its like riding a Cadillac that can turn like a kite. I feel so much safer at 40+ miles per hour. I climb about 4 mph faster than on my old bike, which admittedly is an order of magnitude less: A 2006 Specialized Sequoia Elite. I am a weekend low intermediate. I couldn't keep up with most (if any) enthusiast groups, but I expect to be able to within a year.


----------

